
Ask HN: Better HTTP client library for PHP - jamesmp98
I&#x27;m looking for a good library fro making HTTP requests in PHP. Ideally, something that comes with support for mocking. A quick google brings up some options, but many of them seem outdated or maintained.
======
cholmon
[http://docs.guzzlephp.org/en/stable/testing.html](http://docs.guzzlephp.org/en/stable/testing.html)

